

Meet Springboard, a new kind of start-up incubator [UK centric] - pclark
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/08/13/meet-springboard-a-new-kind-of-start-up-incubator/

======
rahulvohra
Springboard page: <http://springboard.red-gate.com/>

And just to clarify the TC article: Red Gate are looking for _multiple teams_
of two to three people, not just one group.

------
dkersten
What do they get out of it?

~~~
jedc
\-- Early access to potential complementary products (and the teams that built
them).

\-- Building an ecosystem (in a city with a lot of potential, both people
talent and experienced angels/VCs)

But I know the guys involved, so I'm a little biased. They're awesome and have
the absolute best of intentions.

~~~
dkersten
Thanks, it was unclear from the website and the article. No free lunch and all
that, so when I see something like "What do we want in return? NOTHING!", I
get a little suspicious.

~~~
adrianwaj
They can scout out potential recruits, and obtain ideas on how to improve
their products. It's an HR and R&D cost.

-edit: also it's good advertising in just having the program, and as gratitude, people part of the program could advocate Redgate's products down the line (it's PR)

